# Emergency! I Need Your Help, I Have One Day To Produce Shirts- NEED DTG in NY



## scorpolicious (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am a designer. I was contacted Sunday by a magazine that is having a fashion show. They requested that I do the show. Although I have the art completed for my line nothing is printed up yet. I then contacted a printer I found online and gave him the all of the details of exactly what I am looking for. He agreed to do it and said he could deliver exactly what I am looking for. When I arrived at his shop today to give him the garments, he told me he would be heat pressing the images on the shirt. He said that there would be a white box that would be apparent on all of the dark colored garments. When I first spoke to him he said the background would be opaque so all you would see is my art on the garments. Of course I decided against it but now I have no idea what I am going to do. 

I have seen post on here about opaque transfers, transfers trimmed, and etc. 

Please someone help and give me some options. I even tried looking for someone that has their own machine and makes their own shirts that could help me out with this. I only need this to be done for 8 shirts. I already signed a agreement stating I would do the show which was stupid on my part but it makes no sense to whine about it. I need some options at this point. I am in NYC and printers are not going for it on such short notice. It is Wednesday and I need to have this done by Friday.

If anyone can tell me exactly what to do or give me some helpful information it is greatly appreciated. 

Please help ASAP!

Thank you all


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Emergency! I Need Your Help, I Have One Day To Produce Shirts-don't Know How*

e-mail me what you want done [email protected] ...Are these just reg. shirts? I could DTG print them for you...


----------



## scorpolicious (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Emergency! I Need Your Help, I Have One Day To Produce Shirts-don't Know How*

That would be so great but they aren't regular shirts. I purchased different style shirts from American Apparel. I have them here in NYC with me. I don't know if I would have enough time.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Emergency! I Need Your Help, I Have One Day To Produce Shirts-don't Know How*

I am in Boston...when do you need them by?


----------



## scorpolicious (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Emergency! I Need Your Help, I Have One Day To Produce Shirts-don't Know How*

Ready for this??? Friday!


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Emergency! I Need Your Help, I Have One Day To Produce Shirts-don't Know How*

Man unless you same day them tomorrow and i get them early afternoon I dunno if this can get done. I wish you posted this yesterday.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Emergency! I Need Your Help, I Have One Day To Produce Shirts-don't Know How*

You might want to see if there is a DTG printer near you... I am sure there is


----------



## scorpolicious (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Emergency! I Need Your Help, I Have One Day To Produce Shirts-don't Know How*

Who you telling? Maybe if I use Fed Ex this could work. I emailed you


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Emergency! I Need Your Help, I Have One Day To Produce Shirts-don't Know How*

Man, never agree to a deadline that you can't meet. I frequently turn away business if I can't meet the deadline. 5 days is really short notice for screenprinting, and 2 days with 2 way shipping is impossible. I'm assuming that is the medium that the fashion line would be printed in when it goes into full production. Hopefully you can find a DTG printer to do the job, but it won't be a 100% accurate sample of actual products unless you are planning on doing the whole line DTG. Second option is to find a screen printer that is really slow right now, and pay an outrageous amount to print the order. Good luck though.


----------



## scorpolicious (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Emergency! I Need Your Help, I Have One Day To Produce Shirts-don't Know How*

I contacted the printer who assured me he could deliver. Unfortunately for me I took his word for it. For whatever reason I am having a really hard time finding a DTG printer in NY. The printers I find that say they are DTG printers and what they are talking about is Heat Transfer. Sucks to be me right now. I am trying my best to get this done.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Emergency! I Need Your Help, I Have One Day To Produce Shirts-don't Know How*

Is it just 1 design or 8 designs? If its 1 design, surely you could talk a printer into pushing one of their jobs back to squeeze it in if you wanted to pay big for it. Hell, even if you needed 8 designs screen printed by Friday, I would print non-stop to get it done. It would break you at the bank though. lol


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You definitely need to find a DTG printer in New York. 

Sorry, I don't know of any offhand, but I'm sure there's someone on the forum with a DTG in NY.


----------



## scorpolicious (Feb 1, 2008)

It is 4 different designs for the 8 shirts. I contacted the screen printer that did my logo shirt and he didn't want to do it because he said he didn't feel comfortable charging me the amount the job would cost. He couldn't refer me to a DTG printer either. Why the heck is finding a DTG printer in NY? Try to Google it and nothing will come up. Amazing!


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

Good luck man i find it shocking that you cant find a dtg printer i the whole city of NYC.......

I hope you can work it out. good luck my guy....


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

call the guys that SELL DTG printers and ask who in NYC is buying lots of ink... that'll tell you who's doing alot a printing so you don't get a n00b.


----------



## scorpolicious (Feb 1, 2008)

Great idea! I'll try that first thing in the morning. I spoke with a printer who said that she can do it with heat press but cut out my art so there is no background. I have 5 dark colored shirts, how do you think this will look? Tacky is not a option for me so if you think that will be the outcome i'll just try my luck looking for a DTG printer.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

sounds like they may be sublimating, or printing a transer with an inkjet printer and contour cutting. ask to see a sample of the process so you can see the colors and hand feel.


----------



## scorpolicious (Feb 1, 2008)

OK, so you think it's worth the try?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I would really try to find a dtg printer as you will get a better result. Try the distributors, I get referrals from them all the time for printing in my area, they should be able to point you in the right direction to somebody 
If you cant find one then I would consider the other option.


----------



## afrofusion (Jun 29, 2007)

I wish thispost had been done a little earlier... we could have helped you. Unfortunately, you have only i day before the due date so even next day delivery would not work, not even for baltimore. Try the guys at scren print supplies, they may know some who has a dtg in NYC.


----------



## scorpolicious (Feb 1, 2008)

Is there anyway I can buy Custom Screen Printed Transfers or vinyl transfers and have them shipped express to me? I could get those in time and take them to the printer to heat press them on for me. I know there are alot of people that do this. Is this a option for me? Or is that something that takes a long time to do?


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

Screen printing transfers takes the same process as regular screen printing, so you will not save any time by doing this. The only chance I see, is to find a DTG printer in NY. Have you tried calling screen printers if they offer DTG? Most larger screen printers do.


----------



## jboitcet (Oct 7, 2006)

You've got my heart pounding just thinking about getting all this done on time!


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Failing that try uniform, workwear or safety supplie business (Don't know NY sorry but assume there are these types of businesses there!) 

The safety supplies (harness, high visability vests etc) do lots of this sort of work in Australia. (Although it is subcontracted they will be able to tell you who does it for them)


----------



## scorpolicious (Feb 1, 2008)

jboitcet said:


> You've got my heart pounding just thinking about getting all this done on time!


Ha Ha! First thing yesterday morning I called the DTG printer distributer just like most of you told me to do. They referred me to someone that does DTG printing in Long Island. I spoke to him and was immediately confident that he could deliver exactly what I am looking for. I sent it out overnight yesterday, he got it this morning, and I am going to pick it up later on today. I AM SAVED!!!!! I learned my lesson. You all were so great, stayed on subject, and never threw it in my face that I made a big mistake. Without you all I would have been screwed. So once again thank you and I will definitely post pictures of the show here on Sunday. 

Thank you all again!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

OH I am so glad you found a printer, now you wont have to miss out on a fantastic oppertunity 

Awesome


----------



## scorpolicious (Feb 1, 2008)

sunnydayz said:


> OH I am so glad you found a printer, now you wont have to miss out on a fantastic oppertunity
> 
> Awesome


Thank you. I am extremely happy.


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

scorpolicious said:


> Ha Ha! First thing yesterday morning I called the DTG printer distributer just like most of you told me to do. They referred me to someone that does DTG printing in Long Island. I spoke to him and was immediately confident that he could deliver exactly what I am looking for. I sent it out overnight yesterday, he got it this morning, and I am going to pick it up later on today. I AM SAVED!!!!! I learned my lesson. You all were so great, stayed on subject, and never threw it in my face that I made a big mistake. Without you all I would have been screwed. So once again thank you and I will definitely post pictures of the show here on Sunday.
> 
> Thank you all again!


*who was the DTG printer who did your work?*
*i may have some work for them. *
*thank you*


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

scorpolicious clean your PM inbox...tried to send you a PM but you have exceeded your alloted space.


----------

